# The evil tree!!



## Tess (Aug 21, 2013)

I call it the evil tree cause its wicked looking. Nothing like looking out one of your doors and seeing an old dead tree full of buzzards every night. lol


----------



## kryptonitewine (Aug 21, 2013)

Tess I'd be cutting that down ASAP if it were in my yard!


----------



## Tess (Aug 21, 2013)

kryptonitewine said:


> Tess I'd be cutting that down ASAP if it were in my yard!



LMAO.Its in my back 40. Its a great perch when you think about it! Its a dead tree in the middle of a forest of beautiful trees


----------



## RegionRat (Aug 21, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZjaVdJt59U[/ame]


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 22, 2013)

creepy looking.
did you know that buzzards pee on their legs to keep cool....weird, huh.


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2013)

anymore, not sure who is more entertaining Tess or James.......should we vote


----------



## dessertmaker (Aug 22, 2013)

Even creepier in the morning when they spread their wings out to let the dew shake off.


----------



## Tess (Aug 22, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZjaVdJt59U



 thats good!!



dessertmaker said:


> Even creepier in the morning when they spread their wings out to let the dew shake off.



Yep, they do that to it is creepy. Its like they're waiting!! lol



jamesngalveston said:


> creepy looking.
> did you know that buzzards pee on their legs to keep cool....weird, huh.



 no I did not thanks for that little bit of information. Now when I look at it I wont be so creeped out thinking of them peeing down their legs  maybe thats what killed the tree!! All that buzzard urine


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2013)

That's cool, just make sure you keep moving and not lay down to rest!! 
I see a wine label in the making


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 22, 2013)

Tess said:


> no I did not thanks for that little bit of information. Now when I look at it I wont be so creeped out thinking of them peeing down their legs  maybe thats what killed the tree!! All that buzzard urine



Great James had to tell you that. Gosh I hope you have AC for your families sake.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 22, 2013)

lol, runningwolf that made my day....


----------



## Tess (Aug 22, 2013)

AC here!!


----------



## HillPeople (Aug 22, 2013)

Do they eat Japanese Beetles by any chance?


----------



## Tess (Aug 22, 2013)

LMAO..Unless is got a ton of bloody meat I dont think so!!



Scott said:


> That's cool, just make sure you keep moving and not lay down to rest!!
> I see a wine label in the making



Evil tree wine?? Hmmmm, maybe!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 23, 2013)

That is one cool tree there Tess. I wouldn't cut it down. 


Just noticed that it says Banned under your name. Now that might just be the ultimate corner.....


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 23, 2013)

Y'all better look alive when you walk out the door.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 23, 2013)

i would not fall down in the yard after drinking too much dragon blood...
you be carefull there, tess, LOL


----------



## Tess (Aug 24, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> That is one cool tree there Tess. I wouldn't cut it down.
> 
> 
> Just noticed that it says Banned under your name. Now that might just be the ultimate corner.....



Yes I was put in the corner last night lol. Its was DB bottling day and Im on vacation. Got to running my mouth a little bit


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2013)

Tess we all love you! Believe me we've all been in trouble at one time or another. Now the big question, Did you find the bottles of wine me and Grapeman had stashed in that corner? Don't give out the location because Julie is still looking for them but it helps get us though the time out period!


----------



## Tess (Aug 25, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Tess we all love you! Believe me we've all been in trouble at one time or another. Now the big question, Did you find the bottles of wine me and Grapeman had stashed in that corner? Don't give out the location because Julie is still looking for them but it helps get us though the time out period!



 I did and thank you very much. Its was smooth with a slight hint of crow  I love it Thank you Dan, Your a good man!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 26, 2013)

Tess said:


> Yes I was put in the corner last night lol. Its was DB bottling day and Im on vacation. Got to running my mouth a little bit


 

Glad to see you're out of the corner.. Hope you hid some DB in the event you ever get sent there again.....LOL.....


----------

